# nowy laptop samsunga i nie dzialajace X na nvidia driver

## maczetax

Witam,

Kupilem niedawno laptopa i oczywiscie zaistalowalem gentoo, prawie wszytko juz dziala... ale nie moge zmsic mojej karty nvidia do dzialania w x, jesli w xorg.conf wybiore nvidia nie dziala, jesli wybiore driver intela wszystko dziala jak nalezy... gdzie est blad...

log z wersji z dzialajacym sterownikiem intela

http://pastebin.com/AWEGcgBq

log z nidzialajacej wersji nvidia

http://pastebin.com/jwid7WqK

dziwne jest to ze wszystko w tyle sie wlancza slysze powitalny dzwiek ale brak obrazu(jest tylko kursor w lewym gornym rogu)

ktos ma jakies pomysly?

----------

## SlashBeast

A wystarczylo by poszukac.

Masz laptopa z nvidia optimus, o ile nie wybierzesz w biosie (o ile w ogole masz taka opcje) startu z karta nvidia lub nie przelaczysz sie na nia po starcie systemu (switcheroo) to nie bedziesz w stanie jej uzyc. Najlepsze co mozesz zrobic, to wylaczenie karty nvidia co by pradu nie jadla.

----------

## maczetax

Dziekuje za odpowiedz, oczywiscie w biose nie mam opcji zmiany glownej karty graficznej, co do switcheroo to nie udalo mi sie tego uruchomi, chociaz robilem wszystko zgodnie z instrukcja... uzylem wiec opcji Bumblebee i akceleracja nvidii dziala, lecz stracilem akceleracje na intelu :/ nie wiem o co chodzi... gdzie jest blad...

```

bestia ~ # glxgears

Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual

bestia ~ # optirun glxgears

4259 frames in 5.0 seconds = 851.790 FPS

4277 frames in 5.0 seconds = 855.258 FPS

bestia ~ # glxinfo | grep direct

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Bumblebee to bubel moim zdaniem, ostatni raz jak to sprawdzalem byly to tragicznie napisane skrypty basha ktore odpalaly drugi X server i puszczaly GL po VirtualGL do karty nvidia. Nawet udalo im sie popsuc systemy kilku userow jak w skrypcie do wylaczania wrzucili "rm -rf /usr lib/cos", rm odczytal to jako 2 parametry i zaoral /usr.

z Bumbleebee nie bedziesz mogl nadal uzywac VDPAU. Proponuje wylaczyc karte przez acpi_call i cieszyc sie dluzszym czasem pracy na baterii. Przynajmniej do czasu az vgaswitcheroo zacznie dzialac.

----------

## maczetax

Zrobiłem tak jak napisałeś, zrezygnowałem z bumblebee i mecze się dalej ze switcheroo, nie wiem dlaczego ale nie potrafie włączyć obsługi zmiany kart  :Sad: 

nie posiadam kataloku switchero..

debugfs zamontowane

```

bestia ~ # mount | grep deb

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

```

a katalogu brak:

```

bestia ~ # ls -l /sys/kernel/debug/

razem 0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 0 02-02 16:06 acpi

drwxr-xr-x 30 root root 0 02-02 16:06 bdi

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 0 02-02 16:06 bluetooth

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 0 02-02 16:06 boot_params

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 0 02-02 16:06 dri

-r--r--r--  1 root root 0 02-02 16:06 gpio

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 0 02-02 16:06 hid

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 0 02-02 16:07 ieee80211

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 0 02-02 16:06 kprobes

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 0 02-02 16:06 mce

-r--r--r--  1 root root 0 02-02 16:06 suspend_stats

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 0 02-02 16:06 tracing

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 0 02-02 16:06 usb

-r--r--r--  1 root root 0 02-02 16:06 wakeup_sources

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 0 02-02 16:06 x86

```

pewnie cos w konfigu kernela ale nie wiem co, kombinuje i nadal nic..

http://pastebin.com/fqBmx3LV

----------

## joi_

Zastanów się nad zwrotem sprzętu sprzedawcy, skoro sterowniki nvidii nie wspierają go... 

Jedyna szansa na normalne działanie Twojego sprzętu to nouveau, ale dopiero gdy Dave Airlie skończy 

pracę nad przerzeźbieniem całego stosu grafiki w Linuksie... a to jeszcze trochę potrwa

http://airlied.livejournal.com/75405.html

http://airlied.livejournal.com/75555.html

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAzMjM

----------

## maczetax

Witam,

VGA switcheroo nie zadziała , gdyż mam niestety laptopa z grafika optimusa... gdybym to wieszał przy kupnie... :/ a specjalnie kierowałem sie przy zakupie kartą od nvidii a nie ati bo wiedziałem że ma lepsze wsparcie...

Pozostaje wiec bumblebee....

Czyli mam rozumieć że sterowniki nvidii nie zadziałają bo będą sie gryzły GL czy mesa, nie wiem z czym dokładnie ale jakoś tak jest.

Mam bumblebee nowe sterowniki nouveau wsparcie 3D dla intela ale optirun nie wykrywa mi karty nvidii....

Czy to przez to że sterowniki nouveau nie mają jeszcze wsparcia dla mojej karty?

----------

## Jacekalex

Najnowszy bumbleebe dziala nie najgorzej, stawiałem kumplowi Debiana testing na lapku, i ruszył.

W Ubuntu 11.10 tez chodzi prawidłowo (bubmlebee 3.0 z ppa).

Za każdym razem ze sterownikiem Nvidii.

Osobiście odradzam na razie zabawy z Nouveau, jeszcze trochę wody w Wiśle uplynie, zanim to będzie stabilne rozwiazanie dla Nvidii.

U mnie ostatnio (testowany na Debianie Wheezy) włączenie Xów wyłączało konsolę całkowicie.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

